

LibreOffice 5.0 Released! Full Review 1080p – Real Microsoft Office Alternative - chris_larsson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVdofVqarAc

======
tuananh
first impression: it seems slow on startup

~~~
chris_larsson
This is OK for first start.

